# Legal shotgun ammo question



## Highball28

So I got a new johnny Stewart call for Christmas and was going to use it for crows but I've always wanted to get into some predator control on our deer property. I had always been under the impression that you cannot hunt coyotes in Michigan with buckshot or slugs at any time of day or night. However, while looking around for an answer to this question I found an article that says the reg change allowing centerfire rifles at night also allowed the use of buckshot and slugs at night. (Granted it was from the Detroit free press which doesn't know much about hunting regs) has buckshot and slugs always been legal during daytime hours?


----------



## Chevyguy28

Last I checked the largest shot size is #4 buckshot for night time.


----------



## Highball28

Chevyguy28 said:


> Last I checked the largest shot size is #4 buckshot for night time.


Thanks! Can I use slugs or any larger buck shot during day hours?


----------



## Fishman95

Chevyguy28 said:


> Last I checked the largest shot size is #4 buckshot for night time.


Nope, largest is #3 buck for nighttime. Anything for daytime, including slugs, including all rifles. 5+1 round limit on anything semi auto, except rimfires.


----------



## Highball28

Thanks guys. Excuse my ignorance. It'll take a while to get a hang of but I look forward to getting after em!


----------



## HevyD

does anyone have any opinions about why someone can shoot a centerfire at night but not a slug.


----------



## wolverines

Fishman95 said:


> Nope, largest is #3 buck for nighttime.


Pretty sure #4 Buck is the largest at night. If it says #3, this is the first I've heard of it.



HevyD said:


> does anyone have any opinions about why someone can shoot a centerfire at night but not a slug.


I don't know the reasoning for it, but I would ask why anyone would want to use a slug with a shotgun for coyotes/fox???


----------



## Fishman95

wolverines said:


> Pretty sure #4 Buck is the largest at night. If it says #3, this is the first I've heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the reasoning for it, but I would ask why anyone would want to use a slug with a shotgun for coyotes/fox???


Go read it. It's #3.


----------



## Highball28

wolverines said:


> I don't know the reasoning for it, but I would ask why anyone would want to use a slug with a shotgun for coyotes/fox???


I like them dead.


----------



## Fishman95

If you really want them dead, use a .26 nosler or a .25-06


----------



## Highball28

Don't own a rifle that i could legally use to hunt them except for a .22. I figure I'll start with buckshot/slugs and figure things out, heck maybe actually kill a few! Then maybe I'll look into a sufficient rifle


----------



## Fishman95

Highball28 said:


> Don't own a rifle that i could legally use to hunt them except for a .22. I figure I'll start with buckshot/slugs and figure things out, heck maybe actually kill a few! Then maybe I'll look into a sufficient rifle


If you call them in close, a shotgun will put then down far better than a rifle. I shot one that was running from my call at about 25 yards and he had about 20 holes in him. Each pellet of F birdshot is like hitting them with a .22LR


----------



## Wallywarrior

Fishman95 said:


> If you call them in close, a shotgun will put then down far better than a rifle. I shot one that was running from my call at about 25 yards and he had about 20 holes in him. Each pellet of F birdshot is like hitting them with a .22LR


Some of the loads out today will kill them quite a ways out. If you really want to put a hurt on coyotes, a shotgun is hard to beat. 

http://www.hevishot.com/catalog/dead-coyote/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishman95

I patterned that same load, it has about 3-5 hits on a coyote sized target at 60 yards


----------



## Fool'em

Heavy shot dead coyote patterned out of your gun should do the trick
Might have to expirament with different chokes to get the best pattern. 
I use a shotgun at night and I have found semi thick cover to have my best response rate. I like the up close action and if you use the wind right or thermals right you can have plenty of action. 
I don't recommend a rifle or slug for close range night work. They don't stop for very long when in close. Just make sure you know where your caller is in the dark.


----------



## San V. Sasse

Highball28 said:


> Don't own a rifle that i could legally use to hunt them except for a .22. I figure I'll start with buckshot/slugs and figure things out, heck maybe actually kill a few! Then maybe I'll look into a sufficient rifle


Anything smaller than a .269 can be used at night now.


----------



## San V. Sasse

Chevyguy28 said:


> Last I checked the largest shot size is #4 buckshot for night time.


It is #3.


----------



## Fishman95

San V. Sasse said:


> Anything smaller than a .269 can be used at night now.


Yes, but not in state parks or rec areas, only private land below the shotgun zone


----------



## San V. Sasse

Yes, you need to know


Fishman95 said:


> Yes, but not in state parks or rec areas, only private land below the shotgun zone


Yes you need to know where your at.


----------

